# Will DirecTiVo SAT-T60 work with Genie setup?



## nmiller855 (Sep 26, 2000)

I am staying at my daughter's house for a month. She has the DirecTv genie set up & I brought my SAT-T60 with me & want to record my regular shows while I am here. 
I screwed the coax that went in the back of the Genie box into the satellite 1 input on the SAG-T60. It shows that it is getting 100% signal but won't let me watch live TV.
Will this work & can someone tell me how to do it, please?


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

No can do. Your daughter has a SWM setup that is incompatible with your T60. Sorry.


----------



## nmiller855 (Sep 26, 2000)

Can an installer set it up to work? She will be moving in a few months & I want to take my SAT-T60 to her house to leave for when I come stay.


----------



## texasbrit (Mar 17, 2004)

Not without completely changing the equipment and cabling. He would have to do the following:
Replace the LNB at the dish with a traditional LNB
Run four cables from the dish to a new SWM8 stand-alone multiswitch, with associated power inserter

Then your TiVo could be connected to the "legacy" ports on the SWM8 and work

So I think the answer is really a "no".


----------



## nmiller855 (Sep 26, 2000)

They may be building a new house or buying an already built house that doesn't already have DirecTv & will have to have it installed. I REALLY want to be able to use my DirecTiVos.


----------



## texasbrit (Mar 17, 2004)

Since the Tivos are not on her account DirecTV will NOT do an install that supports them. You would have to install the different equipment yourself or get an independent installer to do it.


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

Why not just buy the TiVo that they sell now? Probably cheaper than a rewire for some legacy SD box.


----------



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

I loved my Sony SAT-T60, but I have to agree... This box is ready to put in your rear view mirror...

There are no great options for TiVo on DirecTV... The "new" box is okay... I tried it, and it is largely just a HD reboot of the old box... Honestly, the DirecTV branded DVRs are not that bad... It's not as cute and engaging a UI as TiVo...but it is definitely usable, and is pretty intuitive after you get used to it...

I am thinking of switching from DirecTV to Comcast or cutting the cord completely and go with a TiVo Roamio OTA solution... My family misses TiVo...

I am hesitant because I think DirecTV is a great service with great customer support... My understanding from my Comcast friends is that the service is good, but that customer support and pricing/value are sub-par in comparison...

I need to do more research...


----------



## ccchuck (Jul 25, 2003)

If I am right this is a SD tivo machine <?>, if so attach a dish, old sd dishes are fairly easy to find. and record.
I have a genie, a HDTivo, and 1 sd tivo- the latter has its own dish and operates on its own.
and yes I prefer tivo - genie's ok.


----------



## nmiller855 (Sep 26, 2000)

I think cchuck's solution would be best for me. I can mount a disk right above my bedroom & run the 2 wires directly to my DirecTiVo & the installer can install the Genie system to the rest of the house.


----------



## Diana Collins (Aug 21, 2002)

nmiller855 said:


> They may be building a new house or buying an already built house that doesn't already have DirecTv & will have to have it installed. I REALLY want to be able to use my DirecTiVos.


If they are going to do a new install, simply have the installer use a "standard" (non SWM) LNB and a separate, outboard, SWM-8 or SWM-16 switch. Both of these switches have "legacy" outputs that will support DirecTiVos. We drove a Phillips DirecTiVo for years that way, despite having other SWM-based receivers.


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

My understanding is that home installers don't have the separate SWM switches available - those are provided only to MDU (Multiple Dwelling Unit, such as apartment complex) installs.


----------



## nmiller855 (Sep 26, 2000)

It looks I might be staying with my daughter for an extended period of time so I called Directv to consolidate our accounts. I kept my account because my equpment is already listed on it including the 3 inactive units I have. We added 2 more receiversatile to the account & they are supposed to install 3 more drops & my DirecTiVo set up on Friday using the multiswitch from my home. 
I'm hoping they send someone that knows what they are doing.


----------



## kellykhori (Jul 26, 2010)

What Tivo compatible receiver are you getting from DirecTV? I am thinking about switching from Time Warner to DirectTV soon, but I'm going to miss the Tivo (I have two series 3, 648's).


----------



## nmiller855 (Sep 26, 2000)

They came today & decided my daughter needs 2 wireless recivers & they are bringing a slim line lnb & I sold be able to use my Hughes receiver. They already have 4 genies.
The installer had never seen or heard of a TiVo but appeared eager to learn about it since I am a 17 year customer.
We'll see tomorrow if things go as planned.


----------



## nmiller855 (Sep 26, 2000)

They are here now. They tried to switch my unit out with a new HD DVR. I told them the point was for me to be able to use my original units so they are going with the setup that Diana Collins described above.


----------



## nmiller855 (Sep 26, 2000)

The installer only hooked up the original line so only 1 tuner is working. Instead of running a second line in the same place, he is saying he needs to drill a hole in the wall from the outside for the 2nd line.


----------



## Series3Sub (Mar 14, 2010)

Sorry they could not get it working for you. I am not suprised this is difficult for _them_ to do, and understand. Frankly, in that situation I would have done this:

1. Gotten a Slingbox
2. Gotten Amazon Fire TV
3. Connect Amazon Fire TV to your TV
4. From Amazon Fire TV, download free Sling Player app
5. Connect SD DVR(s) to Slingbox (follow instructions to create account)
6. From Amazon Fire TV, launch Sling Player app and control the SD DVR from there and have full control as if you were at the SD DVR and enjoy your recordings on a big TV.

There are costs to getting your SD DVR's connected to her system or even as a serperate systeme but on the same account, probably more money than my solution above, and I would have been able to do it right away with no mess.

As far as being able to record new shows, etc., I would just use your daughter's system for that, especially since she has a Genie, you can reocrd all you want without interfeing with her stuff and the 5 tuners makes for a nice experience with multiple people.

It is not your ideal situation, but so often if one needs a custom install, it is beyond the capabilites of most installers and even DirecTV or Dish, and often the subscriber has to pay for such custom installs.

The only other your desire could be met is if you just have your SD DVR's still on your own account and have them install a seperate system for you. Otherwise, it seems to complicated for them trying to blend everything together.

You should also check with a local DirecTV retailer. They often can make such custom installs work, although it will cost you upfront for it.

Please keep us posted. Great info so far. I find it helpful to see how MVPD's handle such situtations as yours.


----------



## nmiller855 (Sep 26, 2000)

The installer drilled a hole in the wall & ran the needed wire which is what he should have done for both lines. Both tuners now work great & my recordings are separate from the other boxes which I need because I have different tastes from my daughter & her family.


----------



## Series3Sub (Mar 14, 2010)

Excellent. Glad they got it to your satisfaction. these kinds of situations really are like a coin toss. I'm glad you got somebody competent and with a little luck everything turned out well.


----------

